# Other Animals > Other Pets >  Meet Ninja! Crested Gecko.

## danfrog

Here is the new littleone! This one is a brindle red with a white tail when fired up.

----------


## danfrog

Name will be Ninja if male and Shinobi if female. I have all things living crested gecko diet at the moment. Will be geting replashies soon as the pet store has it in. It pooped on the way home. I have two water bottle caps in the enclosure. One with dechlorinated water and the other with crested gecko diet. This one is exploring right now, getting used to its new home.

----------


## danfrog

I must say that the petsmart employee that sold me this one has a genuine concern of animals. He gave me the twenty questions ( much like the trouble in the enclosure questions). I was really impressed on how he conducted himself.

----------


## Lija

Yay!!!!!  More pictures on a table!!!! He looks like yellow tiger  :Smile:  but more clear pics would help, so pretty anyway! How big is a guy? 
 Pet store employee? Wow that is rare ! Was he on point?

----------


## danfrog



----------


## danfrog

When I was taking the littleone home he was a dark red brindle like color with a white tail. Now he is a pale brown color.

----------


## danfrog

Took these this morning. I dont plan on taking the little guy out agian till next week. Just wanted to give everyone a better view.

----------


## danfrog

> Yay!!!!!  More pictures on a table!!!! He looks like yellow tiger  but more clear pics would help, so pretty anyway! How big is a guy? 
>  Pet store employee? Wow that is rare ! Was he on point?


The petsmart guy was close on everything except that he said this one was an albino.

----------


## Jared

Looks awesome congrats on the buy!

----------


## Lija

Dan he is yellow tiger, when they fired up they are darker and brighter  :Wink:   brindles have more patterning going on, and i would add more plants hanging on a sides, it is a little too open, and  natural cork piece, i found it helps them shed and they just love hanging on or under or inside  :Smile: .   that one plant is the most favorite among all mine, babies or adults  :Smile:  do you know if that is a boy or girl?


 but I'm still wondering lol what happened?  time difference in between you said there is no way and pic in the forum  was like an hour lol

 it Ninja really yours or your wife's? lol

----------


## danfrog

Ill get another plant, and some cork bark in a couple days.The big log is also hollow, was thinking he would like to hide inside it. Not sure of the sex yet, might be too young still. Ill check tonight though for sure. This one is mine for sure lol and will be the last pet for a long while. Ninja was hopping and climbing all over the place last night.

----------


## danfrog

I think I mught have jumped the gun a littlebit on the name. Not really feeling Ninja. I think this ones name will be Treedog from here on out. Gecko tongues remind me of dog tongues.

----------


## Lija

> I think I mught have jumped the gun a littlebit on the name. Not really feeling Ninja. I think this ones name will be Treedog from here on out. Gecko tongues remind me of dog tongues.


What if it is a girl?

----------


## danfrog

Hmm. Dont know lol. I put a couple crumpled toilet paper rolls in the enclosure till I get some more stuff.

----------


## Delivor

He is really cute!  :Smile: 
You should add in some bammbo tubes in there. They are great as hides and look a little bit better than toilet paper roles.

----------


## danfrog

Got some more stuff! The fake plant Lija recommended, a round cork thing i drilled a couple holes in to put some leaf stems in, and a cork bark piece i broke in two pieces. That should be good. Oh and i got repashys superfood for cresteds, and the smallest crickets you can get.

----------


## danfrog

Any and all tips are appreciated. I've looked around for a good gecko forum but none of the gecko forums are as cool or active as the frog forums. The only thing I don't have for the littleone is a temp/humidity reader. My house temps are all with in range, and I mist three times a day. Ill get one soon though. As of right now my house hold is in a name conflict for this one. Anyone have suggestions?

----------


## danfrog

And here is a front view. 10 dollars to whoever can find him.

----------


## Little Critters Pet Shop

> Name will be Ninja if male and Shinobi if female. I have all things living crested gecko diet at the moment. Will be geting replashies soon as the pet store has it in. It pooped on the way home. I have two water bottle caps in the enclosure. One with dechlorinated water and the other with crested gecko diet. This one is exploring right now, getting used to its new home.


Very cute!

Make sure you are spraying down his home frequently, typically crested geckos prefer to drink off of the sides of the glass, or the leaves in its home. 

Also if you feel he is not eating the CGD try mixing a drop of honey into it, they normally gobble it right up. I feel bad when people give up on the CGD and just feed crickets. Your gecko may enjoy the cricket more but will not get the nutrition they need.

----------


## danfrog

Ill try the honey drop. I did feed a few dusted crickets last night. Was really cool watching the little guy chase them down.

----------


## Lija

> Make sure you are spraying down his home frequently, typically crested geckos prefer to drink off of the sides of the glass, or the leaves in its home. 
> 
> Also if you feel he is not eating the CGD try mixing a drop of honey into it, they normally gobble it right up. I feel bad when people give up on the CGD and just feed crickets. Your gecko may enjoy the cricket more but will not get the nutrition they need.


 on that we gotta agree to disagree. a tank has to dry out completely before spraying again, if you want to talk numbers it should drop up to 40-50% before spraying again, otherwise you will have muddy, soggy, moldy tank, with tons of bacteria and more growing everywhere and a gecko with respiratory problems. 
 general rule, lightly spray in am and heavily within a reason in pm, i usually do it after lights are off and a guys are more active.  too much of good stuff is making it a bad stuff  :Smile:  i always have a water dish just in case, for babies a bigger bottle cap, for bigger guys something bigger, i love that leaf shaped sticky dish, it looks awesome.

 as for food, yes CGD is complete meaning you don't need to supplement it with anything.... that is in theory and what marketing says, however everybody is supplementing it with dusted insects, every single breeder i know or read about, because you can notice major improvement in growth rates, health and overall being, it is absolutely essential for breeding females as well. the major problem with repashy that most geckos don't eat it enough to get full benefits. especially with the latest V3, majority of mine are not eating it, a few licks at the best, some however don't care much, they eat anything in any amount given. Honey has too much sugars to be added to a diet on a regular basis.
 I do M/W/F repashy, sunday is a cricket day, and everybody eats them like crazy, even mature males, it is so much fun to watch them hunt too, but i do it in a separate bin or i put glass bowl with insects in a tank, like for tree frogs.

    with repashy I try to switch it a little,  different flavors every time, mine eat mango the best, peach and original a bit less and nobody eats banana, even not picky otherwise geckos.
 there are also pangea and clarks complete diets, pangea fruit mix to be added to diet for most picky ones. I just ordered pangea both mixes to try, hope mine will eat like people say they would. 
 honestly although i agree that repashy food is great, he did a lot of research in formulating this diet, but marketing did it all in convincing us that it is the best. IMHO

 Dan, there is nothing like frog forum!, but pangea forum seems good and pretty active, i think I'll register here, so far I'm just lurking once in a while.
 and you don't need gauges, i know, i know lol hard to believe coming from frog world lol

----------


## danfrog

I was spaying three times a day. Morning, afternoon, and a heavy spray at night. Ill cut out the afternoon. No need for the honey. The little one will take repashys from my finger, I think soon enough he will recognize the food dish I have in the enclosure as a food source. I have a water bottle cap in the food dish also next to the food for water. I was more worried about the guages for winter time comming up. So I can monitor the temps. I didn't think our little one could move that fast chasing crickets down, was like a mini bull charge. Will these guys over eat crickets? He had 5 very small ones last night,  that's all I offered and they didn't last too long in the enclosure, at what size/ age should i upgrade the enclosure? I have a spare 10 gallon, but plan on getting the 18x18x24 when he gets really big. Thanks for all the help, ill take a look at the Pangaea site. Oh and what about moss for these guys? The large log thing I have is hollow. I was thinking about stuffing it with moss when the little guy gets bigger so he doesn't get stuck if he tried to climb through.

----------


## Lija

yeah it is so funny watch them hunt and they look so proud of themselves when successful  :Smile: 
 nope they don't over eat, especially not crickets, same like with frogs, but some adults can be get too fat, so you'll need to watch for that then, not now. 5 very small ones sound reasonable, how big is a guy? he seems to be around 6-7g, is my guess right? if so you can place him now to 12x12x18 or similar, although your KK seems big and adequate. and it seems you have a little eating machine out there, some of them are getting stress out when placed into a new home, def not the case here lol

 moss - same as for frogs principle apply  :Smile:  not needed risk factor.
P.S. i use infrared thermometer/gun :Smile:  one for almost all, never in a winter,  if it is comfortable for us it is good for them, i use it for summer to make sure nothing is overheating.

----------


## danfrog

I don't have his weight but here is how long.

----------


## danfrog

I have a laser handheld thermomer but that only measures surface temps. Is that the same as the infrared?

----------

